# PS manipulation



## Marsha (Jan 13, 2005)

before...







after...


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 13, 2005)

Very cool, looks really alien


----------



## Niki (Jan 14, 2005)

I like it. Nice job.


----------



## mygrain (Jan 15, 2005)

Ah the smudging tool. I've done the same to portraits before. I love the tool personally. 

Cool work!!


----------

